# Où trouver un films de protection pour iPad, pas cher ?



## Kardinal (9 Juillet 2010)

Je suis a la recherche d'un magasin sur Paris où je pourrais trouver un films de protection pour mon iPad, mais pas à 15 ou 20  ! Je trouve ce prix totalement ahurissant pour une simple feuille en plastique transparente... Et c'est pourtant le prix demandé à la FNAC ou à l'AppleStore. :mouais:

Quelqu'un a t-il un tuyau ?


----------



## ipan (9 Juillet 2010)

Amazon...


----------



## Kardinal (9 Juillet 2010)

Certes, mais je parle de boutique physique sur Paris... Les frais de ports sur amazon ne sont offert qu'a partir de 20 d'achat...


----------



## ipan (9 Juillet 2010)

5,99 et livraison gratuite !

http://www.amazon.fr/TeckNet-Apple-...6?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1278665527&sr=8-6


----------



## Kardinal (9 Juillet 2010)

Ah bah tu vois, je n'avais même pas pris la peine de vérifier, restant sur les tarifs habituels des DVD et bouquins... 

Merci pour l'info donc !


----------



## thbar (9 Juillet 2010)

Kardinal a dit:


> Quelqu'un a t-il un tuyau ?



J'arrive un peu tard mais ça servira peut être à d'autres.

Vous pouvez faire une recherche avec un "prix max" ici:

http://www.toutpourmonipad.com/search?category=film&max_price=10

Le premier prix est apparemment à 3 euros.

-- Thibaut


----------



## Kardinal (9 Juillet 2010)

Ah oui, c'est un poil trop tard... Mais bon de toute façon celui proposé sur Amazon est à 5.99 les deux... Et comme j'ai un ami qui en a besoin d'un aussi... hop !


----------

